# The Snow Contest



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hi everyone

for all of those people who have been riding in the snow i would love to see some photos!!

enter you pics in my contst and prizes up to 3rd place in each section will be given- a free edit

so here are the sections


head shot
being ridden
you and your horse together
horse
other
THE PHOTOS MUST BE YOUR OWN

have fun everyone!!!
CHS


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

think about us poor aussies who can't enter!! haha


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> think about us poor aussies who can't enter!! haha


 lol i no right!!!! lol i have never seen snow in nsw...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha i recon... ushould make an aussie contest or sumthin'


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont have any of me riding in the snow, but i have a couple of pictures of Charlie going nuts in the lunging paddock.. i had to put him in there for 20 minutes to let off some steam, because he had been kept in over night & was extremely hyper.. it took two of us hanging on to his headcoller to lead him down to the field after this lol typical crazy thoroughbred... wouldnt think he was 20 years old lol acts more like a 2 year old.


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

My girl in the snow as a newborn and this past winter as a 3 year old

I love her eyes in the first photo and how cute she looks in her blanket in the pic with her mom she's still just as adorable


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

nice everyone.....if i have read the new rules corectly i can only have two contests at a time which sucks....


----------



## Sharindee (May 21, 2011)

lol i wish it would snow where i live


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I love this contest 

me and my horse together - 








being ridden - 








horse -


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

keep it comin!!!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

head shot - Solo's "_mum, it's COLD!" _face. lol
being ridden - Too cold to take the rug off, so I jumped on on top of it...In a headcollar  She was a good girl.
you and your horse together...Me and _both _my horses together?
horse.....Phoebe!
other.....Err two horses. In a field. *_shrugs*_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

*******....


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

head shot :both are cody




















being ridden
Cody and myself:









Teddy and myself:




















you and your horse together
Ok so the bay isn't mine, but he was "assigned" to me for a number of months. does that count?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

ok everyone.. here are the results for each of the sections....

if you have won more than once you will recieve one edit only....
i will contact you and ask you to pick a picture that you would like a edit done of

anyways here are the results..

horse-

1st place- to ride the sky
2nd place- sky angel
3rd place- kawaii charlie
head shot

1st place-sky angel
2nd place-angie lee
3rd place-to ride the sky
ridden

1- sky angel
2-angie lee
3- beauforever
together

1-beauforever
2-sky angel
3-angie lee
other

1-sky angel
thanks everyone for participating
CHS


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

awe yay! i made it into three of them! i never win! thats exiting!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

AngieLee said:


> awe yay! i made it into three of them! i never win! thats exiting!


 lol i will do you a free edit!! yay


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't choose what picture to get edited!!! I'm going to give you a few and then you can pick lol










uge im leaning foward to much in this pic... but i still love it


















OR the picture of Teddy and I trotting through snow


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

All right! I actually won stuff! :happydance:

Great pictures everyone, Well done to the other winners!


----------

